# powerbook 3400c linux



## 25pinjo15 (8 Décembre 2009)

bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un powerbook 3400c et je veux installer linux dessus, j'ai reussi a aller dans le open firm ware, et j'ai macos 8.6 dessu mais je ne sais pas trop comment l'installer desssu et quelle distribution tournerai bien dessus. Alors j'aimerais avoir quelque conseil pour l'instalation et toute le reste, dinc merci beaucoup a l'avance 

Ben, là, le problème n'est pas le modèle de Mac (ancien ou récent, même combat), mais l'installation de Linux dessus (dans une distrib PPC). En conséquence, on va déménager ton topic dans le forum consacré à Linux sur Mac (et je vais suivre ça, car j'avais essayé de l'installer, sans succès, sur mon Pismo (PowerBook G3/500), pour voir !


----------



## Tiki10 (8 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Est-il possible que tu detailles un peu plus ta configuration ? Cela peut aider pour... t'aider
Et aussi, dis nous ce que tu comptes en faire.
Sur mon 8200@120mhz, j'avais installé une YellowDogLinux 3 adapté a mon modèle de mac. L'installation fut longue, et le resultat presque satisfaisant. J'ai tenté d'y installer une Debian, sans succés.
L'imac g3@333 tournait bien avec une Knoppix 3.2mib PPC pré alpha ( pfiou ). Ma fille s'en servait pour faire ce qu'OS 9 ne pouvait pas faire. Et comme c'est un Live CD, pas besoin d'installation.
Sur ce meme Imac, je vais me relancer dans l'installation d'une Debian Lenny pour en faire un serveur.
Enfin, toujours sur l'Imac, j'avais tenté l'installation d'une Xubuntu. Et quand je suis tombé sur un ecran noir, je ne suis pas allé plus loin. La flemme. Mais il suffit juste de se procurer les spécifications de l'écran ( rafraichissement ), de passer en console et de reconfigurer le serveur X ( dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg )


Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2009)

Bon, je vais taper un peu l'incruste ici, car j'ai un peu le même problème que 25pinjo15 : j'aimerais bien tester Linux sur Mac (PPC), histoire de voir ce qu'on peut en faire, tout en partant du principe de base que dans ce domaine, je suis une buse avérée (autrement dit, je n'y connais rien).

Alors, voici ce dont je dispose pour l'expérience : un PowerBook Pismo (G3/500 Mhz), doté de 1 Go de Ram, et d'un disque de 80 Go, plus un externe Fw400 (donc bootable) de 60 Go. Carte graphique ATI Rage 128 Lt rev 2 avec 8 Mo de VRam, permettant la recopie vidée *et* le bureau étendu. Il est actuellement sous Mac OS X 10.4.11 et 9.2.2, mais par contre, il n'est pas possible de le démarrer sur disquettes, le seul lecteur que j'ai (un Superdisk 120 USB d'Imation) n'est pas bootable, côté lecteur optique, il en a trois (trois unités de "baie d'extension, donc il ne peut en utiliser qu'un à la fois) : un lecteur de CD 24x (d'origine PowerBook Lombard), un "Combo" à tiroir d'origine iBook G3, et un Superdrive double couche récent (UJ846) récupéré sur une épave de MacBook Pro avant départ pour la benne.

Le contenu des disques peut-être clôné aux fins de partitionnement (environ 60 Go de libre sur le 80, et un peu plus de 45 sur le 60).

Voilà pour moi. Si quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il est possible d'installer là dessus (et, le cas échéant où le trouver). Ma seule expérience Linux à ce jour est une Mandrake 7 PC installée sur un PC virtuel (Virtual PC 7 sous Tiger) sur mon iBook G4 1,2 Ghz, mais ça rame tellement que ça ajouté aux limitations induites par l'émulateur m'en ont fait revenir !


EDIT : Ah si, un détail : même si je peux taper, en suivant un tutorial, des commandes terminal, je cherche un Linux "poste de travail", donc, avec interface graphique !


----------



## Tiki10 (8 Décembre 2009)

Dans un premier temps, voici une piste pour le boot sous linux avec un PowerBook G3. Il faut conserver MacOs 9 ! ( j'espere ne pas dire de betise )
YellowDogLinux est la seule distribution qui se consacre uniquement au PPC
Ubuntu et Suse ont officielement arreté le support qui n'est plus maintenue que par la communauté
Debian me semble un bon choix, meme si parfois le "brut de décoffrage" inhérent à Debian promet de vous laissez chauve.
Comme je ne veux pas graver tout les CD, je vais passer par une netinstall
 Et hop, un lien qu'il m'a l'air bon quoique qu'un peu ancien.
Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Dans un premier temps, voici une piste pour le boot sous linux avec un PowerBook G3. Il faut conserver MacOs 9 !
> 
> Tiki



Merci, mais manque de bol, la note s'arrête au modèle précédent le mien, le Lombard, qui, s'il avait quasiment le même aspect extérieur, avait des fondations fondamentalement différentes, le Pismo, qui utilise lui, la plate forme CHRP, est structurellement bien plus proche des premiers PowerBook G4Titaniums que des derniers "Lombards". On peut dire que c'est l'équivalent "en PowerBook" des iMac400 Mhz et plus (à fente, avec Firewire intégré). Par ailleurs, sa carte vidéo n'est pas la même que celle des précédentes versions (Rage II Lt, puis Rage Pro Lt), ce qui de ce que j'ai lu de la note, peut avoir de l'importance (là, c'est la Rage 128 Lt en révision 2, la dernière Rage, avant les Radeon).

Ah, un truc que j'avais oublié de préciser : son Open Firmware a été mis à jour en 4.1.8, et il est équipé d'une carte Airport (802.11b).


----------



## Tiki10 (8 Décembre 2009)

Et bien peut être que c'est une chance. Oublie le premier lien pour te concentrer sur le deuxieme.
Il te sera peut être possible de dédié entièrement une machine a Linux sans problème de boot


Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Et bien peut être que c'est une chance. Oublie le premier lien pour te concentrer sur le deuxieme.
> Il te sera peut être possible de dédié entièrement une machine a Linux sans problème de boot
> 
> 
> Tiki




Bon, alors, après concentration sur le second point, lecture acharnée du manuel d'installation, un certain nombre d'erreurs suivi d'un nombre équivalent de corrections d'erreurs, je suis parvenu à installer Debian sur mon Pismo, installation qui s'est terminée par un message indiquant que tout s'est bien passé, et m'invitant à retirer le DVD afin de procéder au premier démarrage.

Le démarrage commence d'une manière similaire au peu que je connaissait (celui de Mandrake 7 installé sur un PC virtuel sous VPC7 sur mon iBook G4), il semble se dérouler sans anicroche jusqu'au moment qui me parait être celui du lancement de l'interface graphique, mais là, il ne m'affiche qu'un écran coloré totalement déstructuré, qui vire progressivement au blanc (quasiment uniforme à la fin), et à ce stade, mon seul recours est ctrl+pomme+démarrage.

Une idée de ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Tiki10 (17 Décembre 2009)

Il me semble probable qu'il te soit neccessaire de reconfigurer le serveur X.
Pour effectuer cette manipulation, il te faut dans un premier temps acceder à la console. Sur PC, tu y accéde en utilisant la combinaison ctrl-alt-f1. A toi de trouver l'équivalent sur mac.
Si  tu parviens a franchir cette étape, tu seras face a la console, l'ordinateur te demandant patiemment de te loguer. Une fois cette dernière action faite, il faut passer en mode super utilisateur grâce à la commande " su " puis ton mot de passe administrateur.
Si la deuxième étape est franchi, on passe à la troisième qui consiste a reconfigurer ce fameux serveur.
Utilise la commande suivante : "  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "  ou bien celle ci " dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 "   Je ne sais pas ce qu'utilise Debian, mais je parierais sur xorg.
Il est probable que tu recontres des problèmes de mappage du clavier. Ca aussi, tu le resolveras dans le serveurX. Laisse toi guider, reponds aux questions du mieux que tu le pourras. Si tu ne sais pas, laisse par defaut. N'utilise pas le framebuffer par defaut. J'ai deja essayé pour toi, ça peut coincer. A la fin de la configuration, il te sera demandé d'entrer les caracteristiques de ton écran. Il faut que tu te les procures sur internet. Les résolutions supportées et surtout les frequences de rafraichissement horizontales et verticales. Et n'oublie d'en profiter pour dire que tu utilises un clavier mac ( au début de la conf ). Essaye aussi de savoir quel chipset graphique utilise le pismo.

Si tout ce passe bien, tu retourneras en fin de configuration, à la console. Utilises la commande " shutdown -R now pour rebooter ( ou shutdown -r now, je ne sais plus )

J'espère que ca fonctionnera. Je ne pense pas que cela soit bien grave


Tiki ( confiant


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour tes conseils. À priori, pas de problème pour le clavier, dès le choix dans le processus d'installation, il était bien reconnu, quant au chipset graphique (ATI Rage 128LT-2), il fait partie de ceux dont les pilotes sont inclus dans la distrib PPC de Debian, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur la doc en ligne de l'installation.

Je vais voir si je parviens à accéder à la console via un raccourcis clavier, je te tiendrais au courant. 


PS : Oui, Debian utilise bien xorg, si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai pu lire.

EDIT : Bon, alors, effectivement, c'est bien ctrl alt F1, mais il faut préalablement (sur un portable) passer par Mac OS X pour rétablir les touches de fonctions, car la combinaison fn ctrl alt F1 ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai réussi donc à repasser sous la console d'administration, et ai pu lancer la commande "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". Pour le clavier, il y a effectivement quelques petits problèmes de mappage, mais très peu (sur le Pismo, je dois passer par le pseudo pavé numérique pour avoir le "-" par exemple), et je pense avoir trouvé la cause des problèmes : apparemment, il cherche la carte graphique sur un port PCI, alors que c'est une AGP, malheureusement, le paramètre "AGP" seul ne suffit pas, et je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce qu'il faut entrer pour le compléter.

Concernant l'écran, les écrans Apple n'ont pas de fréquence de rafraîchissement indiquée, et la plupart des écrans plats apparaissent avec une fréquence de  rafraîchissement horizontal de 60 hz dans Infos système Apple, mais je n'ai aucune indication concernant le rafraîchissement vertical. Quant à la marque de la dalle, il y en a deux possibles sur le Pismo (LG ou Samsung), et à moins d'ouvrir l'écran, je n'ai aucun moyen de savoir laquelle j'ai, mais à priori, elles ont les mêmes caractéristiques.

Donc, voilà où j'en suis maintenant (au moins, ayant accès au mode "ligne de commande", je suis certain que ça fonctionne), reste juste à trouver les bons paramètres pour la carte graphique (au stade où j'en suis, il ne m'a rien demandé concernant l'écran, j'imagine que s'il trouve ma carte graphique, alors, il me le demandera ?)


----------



## Tiki10 (18 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

La carte sur port PCI, meme si c'est une AGP, c'est normal, n'y touche pas. Si tu y as déja touché, recommence la configuration en effacant eventuellement ce que tu auras remplacé. Le parametrage par defaut devrait reprendre sa place.
En cherchant un peu, voici ce que j'ai trouvé pour ton ecran. La taille d'abord : 800x600 en 16, 24 et 32bits de profondeur. Efface toutes les autres entrées. Les frequences de rafraichissement ensuite : 119 de synchronisation horizontale et 196 de rafraichissement vertical. Utilise lors de ton premier essai un pilote ATI, et si ca ne fonctionne pas essaye fbdev ( c'est peut etre la mm chose

Bon courage, tu y es presque


Tiki



PS : http://fare.livejournal.com/93274.html, j'ai trouvé ca sur ce lien. C'est un xfree86, mais ca ne change pas les specs de l'écran


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> La carte sur port PCI, meme si c'est une AGP, c'est normal, n'y touche pas. Si tu y as déja touché, recommence la configuration en effacant eventuellement ce que tu auras remplacé. Le parametrage par defaut devrait reprendre sa place.
> En cherchant un peu, voici ce que j'ai trouvé pour ton ecran. La taille d'abord : 800x600 en 16, 24 et 32bits de profondeur. Efface toutes les autres entrées. Les frequences de rafraichissement ensuite : 119 de synchronisation horizontale et 196 de rafraichissement vertical. Utilise lors de ton premier essai un pilote ATI, et si ca ne fonctionne pas essaye fbdev ( c'est peut etre la mm chose
> ...



Euh  Oui, mais là, non ! 

Le 3400c, c'est 24pinjo15 qui l'a, moi, c'est un PowerBook G3 "Firewire" (Pismo), le dernier PowerBook G3 avant le Titanium, mon écran, c'est 1024x768 en 256 couleurs (8 bits), milliers de couleurs (16 bits), et millions de couleurs (pour celles ci, je ne sais pas trop si ce sont des couleurs 24 ou 32 bits).

Par ailleurs, concernant la vidéo, le programme lancé par la commande "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ne m'a posé aucune question autre que celle concernant le port utilisé par la carte vidéo, après celle ci, il est passé au clavier, et ne m'a rien demandé concernant l'écran 

Voici ce que la commande "lspci" dit de ma carte vidéo :

_0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller : ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)_

Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec le réglage dans le programme de reconfiguration de xorg, qui me propose comme identifiant de bus "_PCI:0:16:0_" par défaut (j'ai essayé _PCI:0:10:0_ mais ça me colle un message d'erreur au démarrage, et ne cherche pas à lancer xorg) ?


----------



## Tiki10 (19 Décembre 2009)

oups, oui, au temps pour moi.



> [Section "Device"
> Identifier    "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x"
> Driver        "ati"
> BusID        "PCI:0:16:0"
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Il est possible que dans les nouveau dpkg, cette etape ai disparu. Ce n'est pas bien grave, mais il te faudra éditer le fichier xorg a la main.
> 
> Tiki ( part au boulot )



Tout mon problème réside là, je sais où trouver ce fichier, je me doutais qu'il me faudrait l'éditer à la mimine, mais je ne sais pas comment l'éditer. Je suppose qu'il y a un éditeur de texte intégré accessible en ligne de commande, mais comment s'appelle-t-il et où se trouve-t-il ?

Pascal (part se geler au club équestre pendant que sa fille va faire du cheval :rateau


----------



## Tiki10 (19 Décembre 2009)

Ok,

La commande pour éditer : nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf . A utiliser en super utilisateur uniquement ( su ).
pour sauvegarder c'est ctrl X suivi de o ou y pour valider.
Tu as vu que je me suis raté sur les quotes 
Dans la section " screen " les mode entre 1 et 8bits de profondeur me semblent superflus. A toi de voir.
Bien sur, tu n'oublieras pas de sauvegarder ton fichier xorg de base. Soit tu te places directement dans le repertoire X11 grace a cd /etc/X11, soit tu preferes le faire d'où tu te trouves. La commande pour copier est cp. Exemple : si auparavant tu t'es placé dans le repertoire X11, la commande est : cp xorg.conf xorg.bak

Et si tu es deja placé dans le repertoire X11, lorsque tu éditeras le fichier, tu pourras de passer du chemin

Bon courage

Tiki

PS : j'espere que, de base, Debian utilise nano. Sinon, tu peux soit remplacer nano par vi, soit telecharger et installer nano en tapant apt-get install nano tout en étant connecté au net


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Ok,
> 
> La commande pour éditer : nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf . A utiliser en super utilisateur uniquement ( su ).
> pour sauvegarder c'est ctrl X suivi de o ou y pour valider.
> ...




Bon, eh bien merci pour ton aide, la, je te reponds (sans accents encore) depuis le navigateur Epiphany sous Debian sur mon Pismo. La lecon vaut bien un coup de boule, sans doute  


EDIT : ça y est, j'ai trouvé un réglage de clavier qui me donne les caractères accentués, dans les réglages clavier de l'interface graphique, il y a un choix "Portable Apple" qui n'est pas parfait (les caractères normalement accessibles avec la touche "alt" ne le sont pas), mais convient pour 98% des cas.


----------



## Tiki10 (19 Décembre 2009)

Tu me vois ravi d'avoir pu aider. En générale, sur ce forum, c'est moi qui pose les questions ?

Epiphany, c'est quand meme pas le top, mais sur ta conf, c'est quand meme ce qui sera le mieux.Pour les besoin particulier, utilise plutot IceWeasel qui est le nom libre de Firefox. Et oui, chez Debian, en bon intégriste du libre, on utilise pas de nom déposé. Cela dit, ce n'est pas parce que Firefox ne figure pas dans les sources de base qu'il n'est pas possible de l'ajouter aprés soit en chargeant un .deb, soit en ajoutant des sources.

Tiens, d'ailleurs, pour ajouter des applis, c'est encore plus simple que sur mac . Le gestionnaire de paquet se nomme Synaptic. En l'utilisant, tu auras accés à toutes les logiciels disponible dans tes sources. Il suffit donc simplement de selectionner pour une installation le paquet désiré, et Synaptic s'occupera de tout le reste ( dépendance et tout, et tout ). Lors de ta première utilisation de Synaptic, profites en pour tout mettre a jour. Debian ne sort pas de distribution aussi souvent qu' Ubuntu, mais depuis la dernière release, il y a surement eu pas mal de mise a jour.

Parmis les deceptions de linux PPC, tu n'auras pas acces aux logiciels proprio compilé uniquement pour x86. Cela inclu le flash, les outils Google, quelques jeux et enfin quelques pilotes.
Pour le flash, tu peux utiliser swfdec ou gnash. Mais jusqu'a flash 7 seulement. Et beaucoup de pilotes sont developpé en libre.
je suppose que tu as pris le bureau pas defaut, c'est à dire Gnome. Si tu le trouve trop lourd, installe xfce. C'est un bureau beaucoup plus leger. Le choix du bureau se fait au moment du login. Je ne sais pas si tu peux activer les effets du bureau sur une debian de base, mais ca permettrait d'alleger la charge du cpu en laissant au gpu le soin de prendre en charge une partie de l'affichage.

Tu me diras ce que donne OpenOffice sur ta machine, mais je suppose que le couple Abiword+Gnumeric reste le meilleur choix.

Du coté du multimedia, VLC et Mplayer repondent present, Audacious à la charge de lire mes mp3, et ripperX, celle de compiler les CD. GTKPod gère a merveille mon ipod nano video ( le petit carré, l'avant avant dernier ), et pour l'iphone => rien ( a part le j**lbr**k )
Mais je suis sur Ubuntu x86, qui est une version ou de gentils monsieurs machent le travail pour les gentils utilisateurs en faisant l'essentiel du boulot pour que la distrib soit au maximum plug and play. Sur Debian, faut mettre les mains dans le camboui, mais c'est un bon apprentissage

A bientot

Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2009)

Bon, me revoilà avec une autre question : mon réseau WiFi est sécurisé avec une clé WPA aléatoire, et cette clé comporte quelques caractères (le "pipe" ("|") notamment, qu'on obtient sous Mac OS via la combinaison "maj+alt+l") que je ne peux pas reproduire sous Debian (mon clavier Mac est reconnu sauf pour les caractères obtenus via la touche alt).

Ayant une clé USB au format FAT32, j'ai passé cette clé par ce canal à Debian, malheureusement, il semble que les caractères ASCII étendu (codes de 128 à 255) ne soient pas les mêmes sous Mac OS et sous Linux, car, toujours par exemple, le fameux "pipe" arrive sous la forme d'un "l" (L minuscule) lorsque je lis la clé sous Debian.

La question est donc "existe-t-il un convertisseur capable de passer du texte "Mac OS au format Linux ?". J'en ai trouvé pour passer du format MS-DOS, mais pas Mac OS.

En attendant, j'utilise mon réseau "Free WiFi" pour me connecter sous Debian, mais la bande passante n'est pas la même, loin s'en faut !


----------



## Tiki10 (20 Décembre 2009)

Alors, je t'ai trouvé une solution " à la con " qui fera bien l'affaire si le problème n'est qu'occasionel.
Via Synaptic, installe le programme Klavier. Ca va surement te prendre un peu de temps, car comme c'est un programme du bureau KDE, il faudra surement installer les libraries KDE. Synaptic s'occupe de tout. Note que une fois les librairies installées, tu peux executer un programme KDE dans Gnome et vice versa. Donc, pas besoin de changer de bureau. 
Bref, Klavier va ouvrir un clavier virtuel avec lequel tu pourras obtenir ce fameux pipe.

Une autre astuce que j'utilisais lorsqu' en utilisant un clavier PC sur mac, je ne trouvais pas l'@ : je cherchais le caractere sur Internet et me le copiais dans un fichier texte. Ensuite, lorsque j'en avais besoin, je faisais un simple copier coller. Evidement, si le problème devient récurrent, il faudra peut être trouver un programme équivalent a Ukulélé


Tiki

PS : si tu ne trouve pas le programme Klavier aprés installation, appelle-le depuis la console


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2009)

25pinjo15 a dit:


> quelle distribution tournerai bien dessus.



Ben à mon humble avis, vu comme Debian 6 tourne sur mon G3/500, je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux que tu te cherches une distrib PPC ancienne pour ton 603ev, sinon, ça va ramer sévère. Ou alors, il faudra renoncer à l'environnement graphique et te contenter de l'interface "ligne de commande" !


Sinon, là, je poursuis dans mes résolutions de problèmes : La connexion WiFi.

Pouvant me connecter à internet via Free WiFi, j'ai pu récupérer sous Gnome ma clé WPA en faisant directement un copier/coller depuis mon interface de gestion WiFi chez Free. Le problème, c'est que lorsque je vais dans le gestionnaire de réseau, je paramètre ma connexion (mon réseau figure dans la liste des SSID détectés, je rentre ma clé WPA (WPA perso), je configure le réglage IP "via DHCP", j'ai créé une config appelée "maison" pour enregistrer tout ça, mais à chaque tentative d'accès, il repasse en mode "nomade", et se connecte via Free WiFi, et non sur ma config Maison (et, soit dit en passant, avec cette config, il ne me donne ni adresse IP, ni masque, ni adresse de routeur).

Qu'ais-je bien pu louper ?


----------



## GillesF (25 Décembre 2009)

peut-être rien du tout...

J'ai déjà eu des problèmes de wifi vraiment étranges du style : repère tous les réseaux wifi sauf le mien, se connecte quand il en a envie etc... Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dans les entrailles du powerbook 3400c mais si c'est une carte réseau un peu exotique, ca peut venir de là.

Maintenant ca peut être tout à fait autre chose aussi... tu as essayé en supprimant momentanément le code WPA de ton wifi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> peut-être rien du tout...
> 
> J'ai déjà eu des problèmes de wifi vraiment étranges du style : repère tous les réseaux wifi sauf le mien, se connecte quand il en a envie etc... Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dans les entrailles du powerbook 3400c mais si c'est une carte réseau un peu exotique, ca peut venir de là.



Bon, one more time, moi, ça n'est pas un 3400c, mais un Pismo équipé d'une carte Airport tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard ! 



GillesF a dit:


> Maintenant ca peut être tout à fait autre chose aussi... tu as essayé en supprimant momentanément le code WPA de ton wifi?



Ben ça ne change rien, d'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais réussi à me connecter à mon réseau, quoi que je fasse, il se connecte à Free WiFi, et ne veut rien savoir (je pense que s'il se connectait à mon réseau, je verrais apparaitre les adresses ip dans les zones dédiées, or ça n'est pa le cas. Il le voit, mais refuse de s'y connecter. Et ça n'est pas un problème d'adresse MAC (j'utilise des baux DHCP permanents), puisque sous OS X, il s'y connecte sans aucun problème, depuis la même carte Airport.


----------



## Tiki10 (25 Décembre 2009)

Salut Pascal77,

Peux-tu copier le résultat de la ligne de  commande suivante :  nano /etc/network/interfaces
Tu n'es pas obligé de passer en super-utilisateur
Tu es encore sous Gnome ? Ne t'étonnes pas que cela rame ! Certes, ta machine ne sera plus jamais un foudre de guerre, mais tu peux grandement améliorer les choses en utilisant un environement graphique plus leger tel que lxde ( pas trop mal, mais necore beaucoup de chose a améliorer ) ou xfce ( plus lourd que lxde mais beaucoup moins que Gnome ). Je vais tenter d'installer compiz sur mon imac en utilisant au minimum les effets du bureau afin de voir si la décharge de l'affichage du cpu vers le gpu améliore les choses.


Tiki


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Salut Pascal77,
> 
> Peux-tu copier le résultat de la ligne de  commande suivante :  nano /etc/network/interfaces
> Tu n'es pas obligé de passer en super-utilisateur
> ...



Alors, ça donne ça (j'ai sauté les deux premières lignes de blabla) :



> # The loopback network interface
> auto lo
> iface lo inet loopback
> 
> ...



Ça te dit quelque chose ?


----------



## GillesF (26 Décembre 2009)

> Bon, one more time, moi, ça n'est pas un 3400c, mais un Pismo équipé d'une carte Airport tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard !



sorry, j'avoue que j'avais la flemme de lire tout depuis le début 

Ca ressemble très franchement à ce que j'ai eu comme problème (il repère tous les réseaux, sait s'y connecter, sauf le miens). Personnellement, je n'ai jamais trouvé la solution et la version suivante de ma distrib a résolu le problème...

Désolé, je ne sais pas aider plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> la version suivante de ma distrib a résolu le problème...



Ben oui, mais le problème, là, c'est que j'utilise la version "à jour" !


----------



## GillesF (26 Décembre 2009)

J'étais dans le même cas, comme je ne voulais pas attendre 6 mois j'ai essayé d'autres versions plus anciennes et je ne sais plus te dire si ca a fonctionné ou si j'ai finalement changé de distrib pour les 6 mois (ubuntu -> fedora).

Désolé, ca dépasse mes compétences...


----------



## Tiki10 (26 Décembre 2009)

> Ça te dit quelque chose ?



Oui peut être. Bien que je n'ai jamais pratiqué le wifi sous linux, et trés peu sous windows. Chez moi, tout est cablé. Donne moi le retour des commande suivante : iwconfig , iwconfig wlan0 et enfin nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf   . Attention, il s'agit bien de trois commandes differentes

@+


Tiki


----------

